# Taylor Co./Macon Co. QDM Family Farm



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (May 1, 2005)

Hunt trophy deer on s/e Taylor Co. QDM family farm. Not a lease or club but private farm/timber land with very limited hunting pressure. This is NOT a commercial operation! We own and/or manage approx. 500 acres surrounded by large tracts totaling at least 3,000 QDM acres bordering QDM Macon Co.
  We have enjoyed great hunting & success, but also major up-keep expenses! Our goal is to offset up-keep expenses while maintaining a quality, unpressured deer herd.
  Looking for 2 bow, 2 muzzleloader & 4 rifle hunters, not for the season, but 1 weekend each(2days) totaling 8 hunters all season. The rest of the season only very, very limited family QDM hunting allowed.
  There are 150" bucks on this farm with Boone & Crockett taken in the area. Ideal for father/ son or husband/ wife. You may also take a mature doe. Bow $400.00, Muzzleloader $500.00, Rifle $600.00. PM or call Jeff @ 404-543-1126. Thanks


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (May 2, 2005)

I'm new at attachments, hope this works. We will go out of our way to help with a first deer! Kids, women or anyone. This is sister-in-law with first. She would'nt settle for a doe or any deer short of a trophy. After passing some deer, on her second day he walked out. Dawn is 6'3" so keep that in mind when looking at the picture, should have seen deer in person. This is an average buck in the area.


----------

